#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Met Spoed Op Zoek Naar Schoonmaakmedewerkers Voor In Delft En Rotterdam

## Bedrijven

Beste mensen,

Wie kan ons helpen. Wij zijn een schoonmaakbedrijf en hebben op dit moment dringend twee nieuwe medewerkers nodig.

Het is voor een object in Delft en een object in Rotterdam Alexandrium. Het zijn beide Horeca gelegenheden en het gaat om 2 uren per dag. Voor Rotterdam is het ieder avond van 19.00 tot 21.00 uur en Delft is het in de ochtend uren van 07.00 uur tot 0.900 uur. Het liefst zijn we opzoek naar een heer aangezien het werk vooral uit machinaal schoonmaken bestaat van de vloeren. Het zou ook een echtpaar kunnen zijn! Wij zijn echt met spoed op zoek. Ben jij diegene die we zoeken of ken je iemand familie of vrienden mail ons dan zo snel mogelijk!! Degene moet wel nederlands spreken.

Vergoeding is via de richtlijnen van het schoonmaak CAO.

Misschien heb je wel interesse inbeide objecten, dat kan ook. 

We hopen reacties hierop te ontvangen.

Met vriendelijke groet,
Schoonmaakbedrijf Bach

----------


## julianodamien

Ik ben geinteresseerd in een baan als schoonmaakmederwerker! Ben per direkt beschikbaar, zouden jullie contact met mij op kunnen nemen?
Mijn telefoonnummer is 06-23801407
Bedankt
Francois Woelkens

----------


## $twʮ

> _Geplaatst door julianodamien_ 
> *Ik ben geinteresseerd in een baan als schoonmaakmederwerker! Ben per direkt beschikbaar, zouden jullie contact met mij op kunnen nemen?
> Mijn telefoonnummer is 06-23801407
> Bedankt
> Francois Woelkens*


wat pik je die baan in.. dit is een forum voor marokkanen, dus voor marokkanen bedoeld.

MUAHAHAHAH... 'poolse' arbeiders pikken zelfs op het forum onze banen af!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Shinny

> _Geplaatst door $twʮ_ 
> *wat pik je die baan in.. dit is een forum voor marokkanen, dus voor marokkanen bedoeld.
> 
> MUAHAHAHAH... 'poolse' arbeiders pikken zelfs op het forum onze banen af! *





Hahahahahhahaha

----------


## samira39

wil best wel werken......!!!!

----------


## Ahmed-staartmans

Kut marokanen jullie pikken banen in van autochtone Nederlanders , ga *ALLAHVERDOMME* geiten hoeden in het rifgebergte !

----------

